# Roy nelson



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night but was unhappy with the stoppage so he kicked big john. If the ufc is consistent he'll be cut dana has said before if you ever touch the ref your done. I hope they get rid of him the guys a joke he's so arrogant and full of himself even though he's a sub standard fighter with a big right hand that's it. Rogan talks every fight he's got an underrated ground game yeah okay if he says so lol. I remember he once said him and Brock Lesnar would be the biggest ppv ever lol the guy cant even sellout a free tv fight card let alone a ppv. Well looks like we'll be seeing nelson in bellator soon.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 25, 2016)

Agreed hope they cut him. The guys an embarrassment with his shape a guy who's meant to be training all year round and Is in that disgusting shape it's pathetic he could easily make 205 if he didnt eat so many burgers. Also agreed you never touch the referee that's a scum bag thing to do no matter how angry you are. Also he's lucky big John took it Ive met John and I've rolled with him and sparred him he'd kick nelsons fat *** back to Burger King


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night but was unhappy with the stoppage so he kicked big john. If the ufc is consistent he'll be cut dana has said before if you ever touch the ref your done.


 It's unclear what you're saying here...do you want him to complain about Dana, or are you saying Roy nelson should be banned from UFC? Both seem incredibly unrealistic.


> I hope they get rid of him the guys a joke he's so arrogant and full of himself even though he's a sub standard fighter with a big right hand that's it. Rogan talks every fight he's got an underrated ground game yeah okay if he says so lol.


Roy Nelson is underrated, or Joe Rogan is? I didn't watch last nights match, so that might factor into it, but honestly I can't tell which one you are referring to.


> I remember he once said him and Brock Lesnar would be the biggest ppv ever lol the guy cant even sellout a free tv fight card let alone a ppv. Well looks like we'll be seeing nelson in bellator soon.


Who is the he you're referring to here? You;ve mentioned Roy Nelson, Antonio Silva, and Dana White, all 3 of which would brag about their prowess (and at least one of them deserves to brag about it). I'm guessing by your next sentence that Roy Nelson is challenging Brock Lesnar to a fight, in which case I am in full support of as that would be an awesome fight to watch. 

Final question...what is the point of your original post? Is it to inform us Roy nelson, or someone else if I misunderstood, challenged Brock Lesnar to a fight, to discuss any of the fighters mentioned ability, or something else entirely? This is not me being flippant, I am very confused by this post, as I am many of the posts you make without context towards the purpose of the posts.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> It's unclear what you're saying here...do you want him to complain about Dana, or are you saying Roy nelson should be banned from UFC? Both seem incredibly unrealistic.
> 
> Roy Nelson is underrated, or Joe Rogan is? I didn't watch last nights match, so that might factor into it, but honestly I can't tell which one you are referring to.
> 
> ...


Umm it's pretty obvious what I'm talking about when I say it in the first sentence and yes nelson should be banned.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Umm it's pretty obvious what I'm talking about when I say it in the first sentence and yes nelson should be banned.


Your first sentence here was "So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night but was unhappy with the stoppage so he kicked big john." As someone who did not watch that fight, I see no reason why roy nelson should be banned for knocking out Silva. You have to remember not everyone posting has seen every single fight, so some context may be necessary (I've avoided similar threads you have posted in the past for not knowing the context, but it really would help sometimes for you to explain your opinion).


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Your first sentence here was "So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night but was unhappy with the stoppage so he kicked big john." As someone who did not watch that fight, I see no reason why roy nelson should be banned for knocking out Silva. You have to remember not everyone posting has seen every single fight, so some context may be necessary (I've avoided similar threads you have posted in the past for not knowing the context, but it really would help sometimes for you to explain your opinion).


Ummm really? I'm not saying he should be banned for knocking him I'm saying he should be banned for kicking the referee which is pretty obvious


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2016)

I think Roy Nelson should serve a suspension for touching the ref, no doubt about it.

That being said, I really like Big Country. I don't like what he did, (as mild as it was, still wrong and unacceptable) but in context, I understand the emotional response, not the action itself.

As for him being out of shape - I disagree completely. Looks wise, sure, but this isn't about looks, it's about fighting. Yes, he's a big, fat guy, but if you think you can be a fat guy and fight some of the best fighters in the world, especially heavyweights, and be what we all understand as the definition of "out of shape", you be dreamin'.

Big Country is a joy to watch. I'd love to train with that guy.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

Buka said:


> I think Roy Nelson should serve a suspension for touching the ref, no doubt about it.
> 
> That being said, I really like Big Country. I don't like what he did, (as mild as it was, still wrong and unacceptable) but in context, I understand the emotional response, not the action itself.
> 
> ...


Other fighters have been cut for a let less than what he did. One fighter pushed the ref after being knocked out and got cut. Which isn't as bad as what nelson did because he'd been hurt his brain was scrambled not saying it was right but he was half out of it and upset he'd lost. Nelson was fully aware of what he was doing and did it out of anger. He then flipped him off.

Also he's not got good cardio I think he's only ever won one fight that's gone the distance the rest he's lost. Look at his fight with frank mir or werdum or Cormier he was dominated start to finish and offered nothing in the later rounds because he was so tired.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Other fighters have been cut for a let less than what he did. One fighter pushed the ref after being knocked out and got cut. Which isn't as bad as what nelson did because he'd been hurt his brain was scrambled not saying it was right but he was half out of it and upset he'd lost. Nelson was fully aware of what he was doing and did it out of anger. He then flipped him off.
> 
> Also he's not got good cardio I think he's only ever won one fight that's gone the distance the rest he's lost. Look at his fight with frank mir or werdum or Cormier he was dominated start to finish and offered nothing in the later rounds because he was so tired.



And look at who you are talking about - Frank Mir, Daniel Cormier and Fabricio Werdum, not exactly slouches....and a fat guy...who can fight like the Dickens.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Your first sentence here was "So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night but was unhappy with the stoppage so he kicked big john." As someone who did not watch that fight, I see no reason why roy nelson should be banned for knocking out Silva. You have to remember not everyone posting has seen every single fight, so some context may be necessary (I've avoided similar threads you have posted in the past for not knowing the context, but it really would help sometimes for you to explain your opinion).


'Big John' is the nickname of UFC referee John McCarthy. Roy Nelson kicked him (John) when he got mad after a stoppage of the fight.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

God just seen his post fight press conference god the guy is so full of himself 




Plus if people watch what happened he didn't kick him straight away he was just pumped up he walked off and walked around the cage a big then walked back over and kicked him.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 25, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> God just seen his post fight press conference god the guy is so full of himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He seems genuinely concerned with the other fighter's safety in that he felt Big Foot was koed and the fight wasn't stopped quick enough. I have no problem with that. 
I don't agree with his pushing the ref with his foot (it wasn't a "kick"). As wrong as it was; it seems to have been done out of frustration but not wanting to actually harm McCarthy.

You appear to have a dislike for Nelson due to the shape of his body and look.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2016)

Roy Nelson is a former adcc champ.   He's a legitimate grappler.   

Regarding the kick thing, a suspension sounds right to me.

For his shape, some guys just aren't built to be lean.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 25, 2016)

Danny T said:


> He seems genuinely concerned with the other fighter's safety in that he felt Big Foot was koed and the fight wasn't stopped quick enough. I have no problem with that.
> I don't agree with his pushing the ref with his foot (it wasn't a "kick"). As wrong as it was; it seems to have been done out of frustration but not wanting to actually harm McCarthy.
> 
> You appear to have a dislike for Nelson due to the shape of his body and look.


If he's that concerned why did he keep hitting him if he's that angry and upset yet he's throwing hard punches that are at 100% he said he knew he was out after the first punch then why didnt he walk away if he was done then the ref would've stopped it but he chose to go down and keep pounding him


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 25, 2016)

Buka said:


> Big Country is a joy to watch. I'd love to train with that guy.


i watched him as a coach on ultimate fighter. worst coach ever. ... just sayin.
im sure there would be plenty for me to learn from him but hes not an organized thoughtfull coach.  the tv show may have been biased for entertainment but his entire team was wishing they were on the other team.
i do like to watch him fight.  i like guys with heavy hands,


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2016)

Koscheck was the worst coach.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> Koscheck was the worst coach.


Nah rampage was. He did 2 seasons and I think his guys won a total of 3 fights between them


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> i watched him as a coach on ultimate fighter. worst coach ever. ... just sayin.
> im sure there would be plenty for me to learn from him but hes not an organized thoughtfull coach.  the tv show may have been biased for entertainment but his entire team was wishing they were on the other team.
> i do like to watch him fight.  i like guys with heavy hands,


Also when he was a contestant himself he refused to listen to the coaches. He was actually telling rashad Evans how to do stuff and when they had a go at him about it he just sat there with a dumb smile and acted like he was a world beater after beating kimbo slice the easiest fight on the show


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> i watched him as a coach on ultimate fighter. worst coach ever. ... just sayin.
> im sure there would be plenty for me to learn from him but hes not an organized thoughtfull coach.  the tv show may have been biased for entertainment but his entire team was wishing they were on the other team.
> i do like to watch him fight.  i like guys with heavy hands,



Oh, I wouldn't want him coaching me. Love to train with him, though. Must be fun to spar with.

Worst coach I ever saw was Ken Shamrock. Never thought somebody could be that bad at anything.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buka said:


> Oh, I wouldn't want him coaching me. Love to train with him, though. Must be fun to spar with.
> 
> Worst coach I ever saw was Ken Shamrock. Never thought somebody could be that bad at anything.


Nah like I said rampage easily the worst the guy spent the whole show making jokes and tiki his second coach was just jacksons nut hugger. I think they made shamrock look worse than he was by showing all the days off they had in training. But let's be honest shamrocks team was pretty awful there really weren't any top guys apart from ed Herman and kalib Starnes who actually both won their fights. Whereas tito had michael bisping, Kendall grove, matt hammil, Rory singer a lot of good guys


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Nah like I said rampage easily the worst the guy spent the whole show making jokes and tiki his second coach was just jacksons nut hugger. I think they made shamrock look worse than he was by showing all the days off they had in training. But let's be honest shamrocks team was pretty awful there really weren't any top guys apart from ed Herman and kalib Starnes who actually both won their fights. Whereas tito had michael bisping, Kendall grove, matt hammil, Rory singer a lot of good guys



Yes, but Tito could coach, quite well, actually. Perhaps it was the contrast to Shamrock. And I remember the looks on all of the fighters, how bummed they were to be on that team.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buka said:


> Yes, but Tito could coach, quite well, actually. Perhaps it was the contrast to Shamrock. And I remember the looks on all of the fighters, how bummed they were to be on that team.


Well I very much doubt shamrocks as bad a coach as they made out the guy had run his own team for years producing a bunch of great fighters and that was probably because shamrock hadnt been around in years and tito was the bigger name. It was the same with pulver and penn most wanted to be on penns team but it turned out pulver was a way better coach.

Skill wise jackosn was the worst coach but the one I'd hate to be on is Hughes. He was a total jerk when he coached he bullied and belittled his fighters and if one didnt fight as well as he wanted he'd beat them all up in training guys would leave with cuts on their heads he's the one I'd hate to train with most


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

Okay. 

But to look at it in another way....Rampage was a coach in 2008, Shamrock in 2006.
Perhaps you were young when those shows took place. Perhaps you viewed it in a different way. Just a guess, mind you.

How old were you then?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 26, 2016)

The thing that turned me off with Hugh was his insistence on prayer and God. I admire the guy for having a strong faith but that was not the time and place for it.  The team was there to fight and get a contract ,not bible study.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buka said:


> Okay.
> 
> But to look at it in another way....Rampage was a coach in 2008, Shamrock in 2006.
> Perhaps you were young when those shows took place. Perhaps you viewed it in a different way. Just a guess, mind you.
> ...


Doesn't make a difference because I didnt watch them back when they aired I watched them all around the same time on DVD


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> The thing that turned me off with Hugh was his insistence on prayer and God. I admire the guy for having a strong faith but that was not the time and place for it.  The team was there to fight and get a contract ,not bible study.


Yeah that was kind of bad but I just didnt like his bully tactics he did it with franklin because he didnt talk back to him but notice when he coached against Serra he didnt do anything to him then because he knew Serra would talk back typical bully tactics. I loved the beginning of that series when Hughes came in trying to be all friendly with Serra and he was just like no I don't like you you don't like me let's not pretend to be buddies.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night


If you are going to announce the results of fights before we have all had a chance to watch them, perhaps you could include the words *spolier warining* in the title of your thread?

Some of us have to record it and watch it long after the dust has settled in U.S. timezones.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> If you are going to announce the results of fights before we have all had a chance to watch them, perhaps you could include the words *spolier warining* in the title of your thread?
> 
> Some of us have to record it and watch it long after the dust has settled in U.S. timezones.


My friend if you see a thread called roy nelson that was posted the day after roy nelson had a fight and you want to avoid spoilers shouldn't it be obvious to not click on the thread


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> My friend if you see a thread called roy nelson that was posted the day after roy nelson had a fight and you want to avoid spoilers shouldn't it be obvious to not click on the thread


Dude, it's just polite.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> Dude, it's just polite.


Well I wanted to talk about It so I posted it like I said it's also common sense to not read it if you want to avoid if I'd put Roy nelson wins by knockout in the title that would be spoilers but I just put the name which should be enough a warning as it is


----------



## elder999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> If he's that concerned why did he keep hitting him if he's that angry and upset yet he's throwing hard punches that are at 100% he said he knew he was out after the first punch then why didnt he walk away if he was done then the ref would've stopped it but he chose to go down and keep pounding him


For the umpteenth time:
_It's not eh *fighter's* job to stop the fight; it's the *ref's.*_
Fighters keep fighting until the fight is stopped.
As refs go, most of the guys in the UFC kinda suck in this regard, one way or the other, but that's as much the fault of the rules and the way those fights can go as it is theirs.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well I wanted to talk about It so I posted it like I said it's also common sense to not read it if you want to avoid if I'd put Roy nelson wins by knockout in the title that would be spoilers but I just put the name which should be enough a warning as it is



With two ears and one mouth, sometimes it's best to listen to twice as much as you say.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 26, 2016)

elder999 said:


> For the umpteenth time:
> _It's not eh *fighter's* job to stop the fight; it's the *ref's.*_
> Fighters keep fighting until the fight is stopped.
> As refs go, most of the guys in the UFC kinda suck in this regard, one way or the other, but that's as much the fault of the rules and the way those fights can go as it is theirs.


Sure then roy nelson should let him have done his job. He sounded like he was so upset but no one told him to keep hitting him. Seen it plenty of times the fighters make gestures to the refs to try and get it stopped quicker to force them in to doing something fact is Bigfoot was still moving and was trying to get up he wasnt completely unresponsive unconscious


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well I wanted to talk about It so I posted it like I said it's also common sense to not read it if you want to avoid if I'd put Roy nelson wins by knockout in the title that would be spoilers but I just put the name which should be enough a warning as it is


Not really. I saw the thread initially and assumed something happened to him, so clicked on it. First sentence into your rant you inform us of the results, so if anyone clicked on it they have no time or way to realize you're talking about the fight and leave before "So roy nelson knocked out Bigfoot silva last night". Fight was pointless to watch after that so I never did.


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well I wanted to talk about It so I posted it like I said it's also common sense to not read it if you want to avoid if I'd put Roy nelson wins by knockout in the title that would be spoilers but I just put the name which should be enough a warning as it is


youncould just put "potential spoilers" in the title of the thread.   Or at the top of a particular post that had spoilers.  Common sense and polite.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

To help avoid any confusion in the future, I've included an example of a spoiler alert -


----------



## elder999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buka said:


> To help avoid any confusion in the future, I've included an example of a spoiler alert -





Erm....actually, Jesus tapped.

_Twice.

Going a little farther, He fell facedown and prayed, "My Father, if it is possible, let this cup pass from Me. Yet not as I will, but as You will." _ Matthew 26:39


_A second time He went away and prayed, "My Father, if this cup cannot pass unless I drink it, may Your will be done."   _Matthew 26:42


----------



## drop bear (Sep 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Roy Nelson is a former adcc champ.   He's a legitimate grappler.
> 
> Regarding the kick thing, a suspension sounds right to me.
> 
> For his shape, some guys just aren't built to be lean.



Yeah but consistency? before roy did it. ìt was accepted that it would end your career.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but consistency? before roy did it. ìt was accepted that it would end your career.


Kicking the ref?  Well, it might end his career.  We don't know yet.  But I think consistency is more about perception than reality.  What I mean is, sure, some things are a BIG DEAL.  Others are not.  And in the scheme of things, the punishment should be relative to the severity of the infraction.  Kicking a referee is a big deal, and so the punishment should also be a big deal.  But there is room for it to be less than termination of the contract if the context warrants it. 

Bottom line for me is that each situation needs to be weighed on its own, and while a part of the evaluation should be considering what actions were taken in comparable situations in the past, that's just one of the considerations.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Kicking the ref?  Well, it might end his career.  We don't know yet.  But I think consistency is more about perception than reality.  What I mean is, sure, some things are a BIG DEAL.  Others are not.  And in the scheme of things, the punishment should be relative to the severity of the infraction.  Kicking a referee is a big deal, and so the punishment should also be a big deal.  But there is room for it to be less than termination of the contract if the context warrants it.
> 
> Bottom line for me is that each situation needs to be weighed on its own, and while a part of the evaluation should be considering what actions were taken in comparable situations in the past, that's just one of the considerations.



Which I am sure will be the statement that comes out.  Rather than money talks. 

The last time this happened the words used were unforgivable. It will be quite an interesting back flip i think.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Which I am sure will be the statement that comes out.  Rather than money talks.
> 
> The last time this happened the words used were unforgivable. It will be quite an interesting back flip i think.


Well white hates nelson has done since TUF and he's just said this and the Brazilian commission are investigating it White: Nelson ‘needs to be buried’ for kicking ref

Also it wasnt as if it was even a caught in the moment action he walked away then walked back and did it. Now he claims to be bigfoots buddy but nelson does that while the referees trying to look after the guy which is causing distractions also what if the kick had pushed him over he'd have landed right on big foot and johns not exactly a light guy either.

Bottom line is you touch an official in any aggressive way your license should be taken and banned as far as Im concerned what if that had been yves lavigne a much smaller guy or Kim Winslow a woman it could've had a lot worse effects just because nelson didnt get his own way.


----------

